# Expiry Date of New Life Spectrum Foods (and Big Als)



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I've read on this board that Big Als has a habit of selling almost expired New Life Spectrum foods ... so I was curious to check the expiry date on my food, even though I didn't buy it from Big Als (if my memory serves me correctly) ... but I don't see a date anywhere on the container. So my question is, how do you know that the Big Als stuff is almost expired if there's not date anywhere? Am I missing something?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> I've read on this board that Big Als has a habit of selling almost expired New Life Spectrum foods ... so I was curious to check the expiry date on my food, even though I didn't buy it from Big Als (if my memory serves me correctly) ... but I don't see a date anywhere on the container. So my question is, how do you know that the Big Als stuff is almost expired if there's not date anywhere? Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


There may be an expiry date on the smaller package while there aren't on the ones that are sold it bulks.
My dad used to own a store that sell stuff as well. Usually, the supplier leave it up to you to stamp the expiry date on it; out of good concience. LOL, that scares you doesn't it. Want to hear my stories about my job working in a kitchen in some of the popular restaurants?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Muscle said:


> I've read on this board that Big Als has a habit of selling almost expired New Life Spectrum foods ... so I was curious to check the expiry date on my food, even though I didn't buy it from Big Als (if my memory serves me correctly) ... but I don't see a date anywhere on the container. So my question is, how do you know that the Big Als stuff is almost expired if there's not date anywhere? Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Smell it. It has a very fishy/salty pungeant odor. If it smells more fatty, its dyin, and if it smells like nothing its dead.

Big Als is a freaking joke.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> There may be an expiry date on the smaller package while there aren't on the ones that are sold it bulks.
> My dad used to own a store that sell stuff as well. Usually, the supplier leave it up to you to stamp the expiry date on it; out of good concience. LOL, that scares you doesn't it. Want to hear my stories about my job working in a kitchen in some of the popular restaurants?


No because Ive been there and its disgusting... I found a live tubifex worm in the mop bucket.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Ive heard this before about them, it's probably true enough. The bulk NLS I buy smells a lot fresher but then it comes in a vapor lock container.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Smell it. It has a very fishy/salty pungeant odor. If it smells more fatty, its dyin, and if it smells like nothing its dead.
> 
> Big Als is a freaking joke.


Two very good points.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Especially the second one he he he he


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

When did BA start to go downhill ? They used to be such a great place for fish ! The staff at B.A. North York is still top notch though. The ones who are still around from when I used to go there as a kid.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Cory said:


> When did BA start to go downhill ? They used to be such a great place for fish ! The staff at B.A. North York is still top notch though.


Maybe I'm talking to the wrong people... My impression of them has always been "What? I work here? we sell fish? What? Huh? What's my name?"


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nah, don't listen to rumours. BA have been what they've been since day one. They didn't go downhill. It's just that alot of hobbyist grow more experience and we find better methods to make a better place for our fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nah, don't listen to rumours. BA have been what they've been since day one. They didn't go downhill. It's just that alot of hobbyist grow more experience and we find better methods to make a better place for our fish.


Cid and I were at BA's in Whitby this past Sunday, many of their tanks had bacterial blooms going on. There were also a lot of dead puffers in one of their tanks. I know all stores have their bad days but it was very sad and I was disappointed. 

p.s., I wouldn't say all BA's were like this and I've never seen this particular store this bad before.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to take this opportunity to climb up on my goold old soap box and say you should always try to buy your fish from a fellow hobbyist, a breeder, an importer, or a small locally run shop staffed by people you know and trust, in that order.



Zebrapl3co said:


> Nah, don't listen to rumours. BA have been what they've been since day one. They didn't go downhill. It's just that alot of hobbyist grow more experience and we find better methods to make a better place for our fish.


I _have_ personally noticed a constant decline in the number of/quality of unusual and interesting fish brought in, and in overall quality and enthusiasm of staff over the years


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Well I was saddened when I went to B.A. in North York and couldn't find a single fish I wanted to buy. I was going to treat myself to something but either the species were too mundane or the specimens were unfit for any of my tanks, even QT. I almost felt like I would be rescuing any fish I bought from there because I'd probably be nursing them back to health rather than just enjoying them. I did get my rosy barbs from Big Al's in London and they are stunners who are still with me a year later but the Big Al's London was only good until the manager quit. Most of my fish after that came from fellow breeders, with a few coming from a pet store close to me (where the manager from BA moved and where the other fish guy in London worked ). 

I keep meaning to check out Vaughan Mills but I'm so busy.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

First off... I don't think Big Als is going to expire anytime soon... as much as Pablo might wish it  (Sorry couldn't resist playing with the threads title, surprised no-one caught that bit in it either)

As for BAs, yes their stock has declined rapidly lately, at least the North York location. I have found that the Scarborough location has had a few interesting imports of late in the pl*co field but nothing else that has really caught my eye. However there isn't much that is catching my eye in any of the LFS's Maybe tomorrow after I visit Alternative Aquariums in Burlington I will let you all know what is out in that neck of the GTA woods.

And yes, I am going out there for a VERY special purchase... pics WILL be posted of these new babies!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, you guys. Notice that I never said BA was great. I only said they've been what they've been since day one, and all these things you've said was part of "day one". It's you guys and gals that improved. Hence, your perception changed.
Although, occasionally, BA does get some knowlegable guy who works there and some of the stuff he/she does and recommends really helps. But good people in BA don't tend to say too long. I think it's most likely because the pay sucks there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> First off... I don't think Big Als is going to expire anytime soon... as much as Pablo might wish it  (Sorry couldn't resist playing with the threads title, surprised no-one caught that bit in it either)


I caught it I just wasn't 'feeling' the comedic timing


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Finally got into big als vaughan mills and it redeemed the name of the chain . Good selection, few rarer fish although nothing too rare. Every tank had stock. All of the fish looked healthy except a few. There was nothing in the way of fish I wanted, but it wasnt because of quality. I did get some really nice cabomba there and a big val too though.


----------

